# What Does Jason Richardson Need to Work on for Next Season?



## halfbreed

Gonna do this for all the main players. 

What does JRich need to work on for next season?


----------



## Bret

I want him to be a better jump shooter. His jumpers are pretty this season, but its on/off. He needs to be more consistent.


----------



## RunTMC

Its definitely ball handling I think. His defense is a ton better. He's never going to be a lockdown defender, but he's definitely more than servicable now. If he could get a good handle, his offensive game would blossom. The strides he's made in the ball handling department are really what helped him improve this year I think. Alot less driving to the lane only to lose the dribble and watch a fast break the other way.


----------



## bruindre

I selected 'other' because I think J-Rich's most glaring need is his lack of a first step/inability to use his first step. I think Jim Barnett even commented about this in a recent game. IMO, Pietrus has a better first step.

It seems that in the half-court set, when catching the ball, J-Rich has a tenancy to waste the first dribble and lackadaisically survey his defender and the floor. I'd rather see him try to take a quick first-step with his dribble and try to beat his guy that way.

This could all be part of a mind set of simply taking it to the hole more frequently. I'd LOVE to see J-Rich take more FTs per game. Contrary to Run TMC's take, I think he needs to drive more. Part of that might actually be improving his handles so that he can take that first step and drive w/ confidence.

I think he'll work on his D--and that's gotten better. So has his J over the years. Shooting 45% from the field...I'll take that from a SG who scores over 20/game.


----------



## Twix

I voted for Jump Shots. If he can do this consistent, he's going to be scary!

I love JRich. He's a great player and only going to get better. I think his leadership is good and he's a winner. The only thing I don't like about him is when he go against the Kings. :laugh:

Keep it up, JRich except when you go against the Kings.  :clap:


----------



## MightyReds2020

bruindre said:


> I selected 'other' because I think J-Rich's most glaring need is his lack of a first step/inability to use his first step. I think Jim Barnett even commented about this in a recent game. IMO, Pietrus has a better first step.
> 
> It seems that in the half-court set, when catching the ball, J-Rich has a tenancy to waste the first dribble and lackadaisically survey his defender and the floor. I'd rather see him try to take a quick first-step with his dribble and try to beat his guy that way.
> 
> This could all be part of a mind set of simply taking it to the hole more frequently. I'd LOVE to see J-Rich take more FTs per game. Contrary to Run TMC's take, I think he needs to drive more. Part of that might actually be improving his handles so that he can take that first step and drive w/ confidence.
> 
> I think he'll work on his D--and that's gotten better. So has his J over the years. Shooting 45% from the field...I'll take that from a SG who scores over 20/game.


I voted for 'Other' because I have similar idea with the quoted post.

It's only 'similar', because I think JRich's lack of 'first-step' has a lot to do with the fact that he is more of a 'two-footed' jumper. It is an open secret that JRich jumps better when he is using both of his feets (Remember what Sir Barkley kept repeating during the all-star break when JRich won his first dunk contest?). He has gotten a lot better this year in terms of how to use only one feet to elevate as high but he still struggled with it sometimes.

He has to keep working on this aspect of his game and make it a lot more smoother. If he can ever approach Ginobili's level in this area, he will be unstoppable.


----------



## Bret

MightyReds2020 said:


> I voted for 'Other' because I have similar idea with the quoted post.
> 
> It's only 'similar', because I think JRich's lack of 'first-step' has a lot to do with the fact that he is more of a 'two-footed' jumper. It is an open secret that JRich jumps better when he is using both of his feets (Remember what Sir Barkley kept repeating during the all-star break when JRich won his first dunk contest?). He has gotten a lot better this year in terms of how to use only one feet to elevate as high but he still struggled with it sometimes.
> 
> He has to keep working on this aspect of his game and make it a lot more smoother. If he can ever approach Ginobili's level in this area, he will be unstoppable.


Agreed. Although this year he does drive more than his previous years. I'm glad to see having the instinct to get to the rim.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Again, as a rival fan looking from the outside in, I see Jason has improved all aspects of his physical game...shooting, defense, rebounding, passing, I see him having 
to step up in a leadership role and become more vocal, assertive, and re-liable.

As being a leader means you are accountable to your teamates not just your paycheck :makeadeal . I would hope he would not try to press to prove that he is worth the money, :uhoh: but try to help Baron and the others get to where they need to go. 

A dynamic talent! Love his game :worship: . Nice to see a young cat like this grow and work hard. J-Rich is a hard worker even after cashing in :greatjob: . Lets hope he does continue to strive to excel and not get too fat and satisfied :yes: with his game.

Still a very high ceiling for him. You guys got a 'whip' up there in Oakland! With Pietrus and Davis and Murphy had you kept Dampier you could do at least what Sonics are doing...next year.

This team will make the biggest :jawdrop: jump next year out West I beleive. You watch and see...Also his ball-handling could improve as well and overall rebounding but that is nit-picking.

Baron will do all the handling of the rock he only needs to finish and get out on the break and knock down open shots! :basket:


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

What are you talking about??? I am befuddled at what many of you are saying here about Jason Richardson! I wont comment and play like I have seen him more or as much as any of you because being in the Mid-West I rarely see him actually...even on NBA League Pass...

But when I have seen him Ive seen explosion like you wouldn't believe! I see a very improved shooter and defender. And a guy who passes the ball when he is covered and lets the game come to him...more.

I would like to see his on court and off court leadership come out though. A tireless work ethic he already has. When I watch him he always seems to sweat and be the guy who is working the hardest yet stays pretty much under control...

At times you can get in his head if he is cold...but he is maturing into an NBA All Star.


----------

